# Got some bacon smoked today!!  Q-View included.



## fpnmf (Aug 14, 2011)

Been working on a step by step using Pops method of curing.

It will be done and posted later next week.

Pictures are --- the out of the brine/cure bucket and smoked.

  Have a great day!!

  Craig








12 hours apple pellets in the amazen pellet burner...

The skin cut off very easily hot outa the smoker...


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 14, 2011)

MMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmm......................Slurp.........

Bear


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 14, 2011)

Looks awesome


----------



## bamafan (Aug 14, 2011)

I may have to drive over for a taste test


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 15, 2011)

BAMAFAN said:


> I may have to drive over for a taste test


I will be slicing today..

Will be needing a taste tester!!

  Craig


----------



## masterofmymeat (Aug 15, 2011)

Why do all of the sudden I want BLT's? beautiful work there, kudos...James


----------



## desertlites (Aug 15, 2011)

Looks great!! Its so much easier cutting the rind off after the fact.


----------



## little smokey (Aug 15, 2011)

I am gonna have to give this a try, my list of stuff to try is getting longer and longer because of this forum..


----------



## daveomak (Aug 15, 2011)

Really goog lookin' pork belly.....another winner Craig.........

What is the difference in the (taste/texture/overall appeal) test of the finished product between a "dry rub curing" and pops "wet brining".........

(spices not being considered if they were different)

I would assume the two methods would provide a slightly different finished product.........Dave


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 15, 2011)

WOW...Nice Color Craig!

I'm looking forward to your Step-By-Step

TJ


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 15, 2011)

DaveOmak said:


> Really goog lookin' pork belly.....another winner Craig.........
> 
> What is the difference in the (taste/texture/overall appeal) test of the finished product between a "dry rub curing" and pops "wet brining".........
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave..  Actually I am not seeing/tasting much difference.

Once it comes out of the smoker they only thing that changes is the flavor from what it was smoked with and how long.

Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## tyotrain (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 15, 2011)

Craig, Nice to see your latest work! It looks good, hope your well also...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 15, 2011)

MMMMMMMM  BLT's!

Looks great Craig!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 17, 2011)

Very nice my friend.


----------



## realtorterry (Aug 17, 2011)

Man your killing me with all this awesome looking bacon your always making!


----------



## meateater (Aug 17, 2011)

What did you do with the rind?


----------



## flareside92 (Aug 18, 2011)

Home made anything is always better IMO but that is some awesome looking bacon.


----------



## bigsherm (Aug 24, 2011)

mouth watering beautiful!!  How can anyone not like Pork!!!


----------



## the dude abides (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks great Craig.  Can't wait to see the sliced pics.  Would you be so kind as to post a link to Pops' method.


----------



## roller (Sep 2, 2011)

Hope mine turns out that good....nice job !!!!


----------



## alelover (Sep 2, 2011)

Lookin good. Can't wait to see the finish.


----------



## fpnmf (Sep 19, 2011)

Here's the sliced pic!!


----------



## alelover (Sep 19, 2011)

That's some nice lookin bacon Craig.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 19, 2011)

Now THAT'S the BearView I was waiting for!!!

Beautiful !!!!

Thanks Craig!

Bear


----------



## roller (Sep 19, 2011)

Yours looks better than mine...Yours was a thicker Belly....Nice !


----------



## realtorterry (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## laszlo (Sep 22, 2011)

Roller said:


> Yours looks better than mine...Yours was a thicker Belly....Nice !









 That word "Belly" saved it. I was concerned for a second...


----------



## cosmoker (Sep 22, 2011)

i can't wait to do one (or three) of these! so many things piling up in my brain to smoke!!!


----------

